# Airlift Tapered Sleeve VS Firestone 9002, for rear Golf mk4 airspring



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

Which would air spring be better for mk4 Golf? 


Airlift Tapered Sleeve
http://shop.airliftcompany.com/product/271203/58130/_/Tapered_Sleeve_38"_port


Firestone 9002
http://store.gaugemagazine.com/firestone-9002-1500lb-tapered-sleeve-air-bag-1-4-port.aspx


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd choose the Air Lift bag... because I have a ton of them in stock and could send one quickly to you :laugh:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i had the Firestones with AAC mounts and loved them. they would sit on tire with air still in bag and i got alot of lift :thumbup:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I have the airlifts and they did not go low enough without modifying the upper bracket. 
Firestones will lay out no problem.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

heres some pics for reference to see how high and low Firestones go :thumbup:


















wheel well was sitting on tire :laugh:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Miguel Lopez Ma said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Which would air spring be better for mk4 Golf?
> 
> ...


 if not buying complete rear mk4 kit then i recommend you to get firestone 7076 bags and make brackets by your self.
http://www.truckspring.com/products...-Sleeve-Air-Spring---70MM-Style__FIR7076.aspx
something like this.
http://imageshack.us/g/580/img7599y.jpg/


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

firestone 7076 def. had mine for years and i love em. and as stated above airlift mk4 rear kit doesnt go as low. 

if your not in the position to make your own brackets this is a great setup. installed them on a handful of cars with no problems

http://www.airassisted.ca/us/product_info.php?cPath=91_92_113_500&products_id=1166.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbup: for Kevin @ AAC


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks guys from Spain, I buy Firestone 7076 bags : D


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

could you show me a pic where I could see the height with airlift tapered on a mkIV Golf, please?


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have problems with Firestone´s 7076 bags : (

when the car is below, the bag rubs against the fitting and the line is released. Causing the fall car in the ground. : Mad:


these are the pictures before I cut the top bracket.























I cut 25mm for greater slope.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

for the bag not to rub on the fitting you have to point fitting toward the front of the car,usually helps.
swap the brackets left to right, should help.


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm going to try fit the 90's fittings, and tune the bottom bracket. 

Thaks for the coments.


----------

